# Beginner to shrimps



## SterlingAce (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Everybody!

I've always wanted to keep shrimps,but where I live I can only get red cherry shrimps. I have been reading all over the place and all the info is making me very confused. I currently have an empty 10.5gal tank that I want to use. Now so far from what I understand is I need a fine gravel, hard water but with a low pH and temp around 25C? Then lots of live plants,driftwood and what else am I missing? How much shrimp should I start out with? If you have any advice please feel free to add.

Thanks a million!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had my shrimp at about:
6.7ph
gh 4
kh 4
24c

What are your water parameters over there out of the tap? It's preferable if you don't mess around constantly with the ph\buffering\temperature, as those swings *will* harm them in the short term, where as less than ideal conditions *may* only hurt them long term.


----------

